# Arcadia clamp lamp woes



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothings simple is it, just opened up my Surrey reptile order that arrived today. I had bought a Arcadia 200mm clamp lamp and a 250w ceramic for my 6ft x 2ft x 2ft. 

I've come to look at the box for the Arcadia clamp lamp and its 160w max! I've gone back on the SPS website because I think I must have missed this....nope, it doesn't mention a max wattage on the item description :bash: 

Not sure what to do, following most advice I read, I'm going to need a 250w ceramic, am I likely to manage temps with a 150w (so I don't need to replace the lamp)?

Its for Plated lizards who like it hot!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

is the viv really tall or something?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This one?

Arcadia Reflector Dome Clamp Lamp 200mm - Surrey Pet Supplies

it does say though



> A ceramic lampholder and spun reflector ideal for use with our Self Ballasted Mercury Vapour and Halogen Basking Spot lamps.


So it doesn't mention that it's for use with ceramic bulbs.. I'm guessing the bulbs it is for use with, don't go higher than 160watt


but that's just guesswork from the wording.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

why do you need a 250w ceramic for? you should be able to heat a viv that size with a 160 one eaily. 

jay


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Meko said:


> This one?
> 
> Arcadia Reflector Dome Clamp Lamp 200mm - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Yes their MVB's comes in 80w, 100w and 160w. This is designed for use with those.

You could use a 150w ceramic in there no problem though and that would heat most vivs.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

The packaging on that unit is just being updated to 250w. the 160w was a printing error really.

The only issues are that cermaics get very hot! massivly hot and this heat will build up in a dome. So the electrics are more than able to deal with the current draw, much more actually but the risk comes from the ceramic heat itself. this heats up the dome and poses a burn risk to the animal if it tries to sit on the dome

if you are using a stat the risk drops massively

john


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Meko said:


> This one?
> 
> Arcadia Reflector Dome Clamp Lamp 200mm - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


For a noob of eletronics like me it isn't very clear, I've never had to set up a wooden viv before, plenty of glass ones but those seem a damn sight easier to set up! 

There's a problem in the wording there also, its either a 'Ceramic' lamp holder (i.e, a lamp holder for ceramics) or its a 'ceramic lamp holder' (its a lamp holder made from ceramic)

I was originally recommended this for a ceramic bulb from another forum, thought I must have made this up, but have seen John's response further down.

It will be on a dimmer and hopefully won't be a problem as the Plated lizards aren't good climbers.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye, it could do with a comma.... ceramic, lamp holder. 

I only got to my conclusion after reading your post first, so i'd probably have thought the same as you.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

bash_on_recce said:


> Nothings simple is it, just opened up my Surrey reptile order that arrived today. I had bought a Arcadia 200mm clamp lamp and a 250w ceramic for my 6ft x 2ft x 2ft.
> 
> I've come to look at the box for the Arcadia clamp lamp and its 160w max! I've gone back on the SPS website because I think I must have missed this....nope, it doesn't mention a max wattage on the item description :bash:
> 
> ...


If you do not wish to use the lamp holder if you send it back to us we will be happy to make a refund on product.
We do try to make sure our descriptions are as plain as possible for the customer.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

petman99 said:


> If you do not wish to use the lamp holder if you send it back to us we will be happy to make a refund on product.
> We do try to make sure our descriptions are as plain as possible for the customer.


It should be fine, I had only asked on here first before getting in contact with you, as I had bought a 250w ceramic and the clamp lamp and as I have a spare 150w, I wasn't sure whether it would be the clamp lamp I would need to return, or keep the lamp to use with my 150w ceramic and return the 250w.

As it is I'm going to try the 150w with the clamp lamp but have the 250w as back up just incase I struggle to get the temps right, so all fine on this end 

Does anyone know if you can remove the wire on the clamp lamp to get it through a hole in the back of the viv? I've also had the arcadia compact bilb holder, that was easy enough to do but this one doesn't look as easy if it possible.

And at the risk of hijacking my own thread, does anyone know if you can do the same with the Arcadia 54w uvb controller? Couldn't see anything about removing the wires to get them into the viv in the manual.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes T5s are easy, just buy the reptile T5 controller and it has plug and socket lamp leads. See our website for details Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc

Unwiring electronics is not safe if you don't know what your doing so we don't reccomened it, having said that if you are qualified to do so it is fairly easy.

But with the controller the ACRE range has plugs on the leads. Very simple

John





bash_on_recce said:


> It should be fine, I had only asked on here first before getting in contact with you, as I had bought a 250w ceramic and the clamp lamp and as I have a spare 150w, I wasn't sure whether it would be the clamp lamp I would need to return, or keep the lamp to use with my 150w ceramic and return the 250w.
> 
> As it is I'm going to try the 150w with the clamp lamp but have the 250w as back up just incase I struggle to get the temps right, so all fine on this end
> 
> ...


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes T5s are easy, just buy the reptile T5 controller and it has plug and socket lamp leads. See our website for details Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc
> 
> Unwiring electronics is not safe if you don't know what your doing so we don't reccomened it, having said that if you are qualified to do so it is fairly easy.
> 
> ...


So thats a no to the clamp lamp? Not sure how I'm going to get it into the viv, will have to hope the 6ft thats still to be deleivered has a removable back, I asked for a strenghted back so I find this high unlikely, hmmmmm.

I bought the Arcadia Electronic T5 Twin Controller 54W (ACE254) though I've just looked up the item on your website and I can see the detachable cables, though the unit I had doesn't have this option :/


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> So thats a no to the clamp lamp? Not sure how I'm going to get it into the viv, will have to hope the 6ft thats still to be deleivered has a removable back, I asked for a strenghted back so I find this high unlikely, hmmmmm.
> 
> I bought the Arcadia Electronic T5 Twin Controller 54W (ACE254) though I've just looked up the item on your website and I can see the detachable cables, though the unit I had doesn't have this option :/


Worked out how to detach plug from clamp lamp, will still have to make a biggish hole.

The light controller doesn't have the detachable cables though :/


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

bash_on_recce said:


> Worked out how to detach plug from clamp lamp, will still have to make a biggish hole.
> 
> The light controller doesn't have the detachable cables though :/


There are 2 different ones from Arcadia one with and one without.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

petman99 said:


> There are 2 different ones from Arcadia one with and one without.


Do you sell the one with detachable cables? I didn't see it on the website wen I put my order in, however I didn't know there was one so probably didn't look hard enough


----------

